# How to get smooth Eggshell finish on MDF doors



## fobos8 (23 May 2014)

Hi all

Have just made some wardrobes for a loft bedroom. The doors my dad wanted are very plain modern looking modern - see image





My parents have chosen a Dulux trade eggshell paint they really like. I've test painted it on a piece of MDF and the results are dissapointing as there's a lot of orange peel.

This is what I did. Used the correct Dulux undercoat/primer, rolled 1 coat on. De-nibbed the edges, sanded smooth and applied 2nd coat of primer. Sanded smooth and applied topcoat. I did not thin out the paint. 

Please could someone advice on how best to get a really smooth finish on these doors. 

Is it possible to get a smooth orange peel free finish with a roller?

Should I have the doors horizontal when I paint them - does this help the paint level out or does it make no difference?

Should I thin out the eggshell? By how much?

Kind regards, Andrew


----------



## Mike.S (24 May 2014)

Andrew 

I don't believe you'll get an acceptable finish using just a roller with Dulux Trade Eggshell (the oil/Alkyd based version?). 

Your preparation seems fine - look to achieve a smooth/flat finish with two coats of primer and sand flat - but rollers usually introduce air bubbles into the paint, alongside its natural texture, and these might be the source of your 'orange peel' effect. 

Hopefully, someone like Andy Crichton will be along with some expert views, but I'd suggest you remove the doors and paint them horizontally (as you mentioned), by all means apply the paint quickly - using a short pile roller - but then immediately lay-off the paint using a quality brush. Keep it simple and quick - do not overbrush. See here if you're unfamiliar. 

If you're still having problems then thinning, especially on a hot day when the paint dries quickly, may help let the paint flow but at the risk of runs developing. 

Finally, it's very difficult to achieve that perfect flat finish without spraying, so expectations need to be realistic.


----------



## jasonB (24 May 2014)

I tend to lay it on with a foam roller and then layoff with a brush. Oil based may need a bit of thinning and the waterbased you can get additives to help it flow out if its a large area that you can't brush out while wet.
As mike says a roller will leave a texture.

J


----------



## fobos8 (25 May 2014)

many thanks for the tips guys. I think I will lay off with a brush, thin it out a bit and try and get some "conditioner" to add to the paint.

fingers crossed.


----------



## Andy RV (31 May 2014)

Have you considered spraying? I've got the cheap £100 apollo spraymate HVLP and it's fine for my hobby needs.


----------



## Stormer1940 (1 Jun 2014)

jasonB":7e03uj9b said:


> I tend to lay it on with a foam roller and then layoff with a brush. Oil based may need a bit of thinning and the waterbased you can get additives to help it flow out if its a large area that you can't brush out while wet.
> As mike says a roller will leave a texture.
> 
> J



Owatrol is a good paint conditioner for oil based paint and you can get the same for waterborne. Doesn't dilute the colour pigments like white spirit.


----------

